# best external filter? tetra filter?



## livefishcam (Oct 28, 2010)

does anyone have any advice on external filters for a Rio 180 fish tank. I currently have an external fluval which is on its last legs. Ive heard the tetra external filters have really good reviews?

Does anyone have a Tetra filter that can comment


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a devout Eheim fan, primarily due to their reliability and build quality. However, they are expensive in comparison to the similar Tetra and Fluval models, and you have to purchase the filter media separately. 

I have used Tetra EX filters, however the rubber seals between the motor housing and media basket are weak, and stories of them leaking are common.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I only have a small 60L tank but use an external eheim ecco pro 200 which im very happy with. Its very quiet.

Mark


----------



## livefishcam (Oct 28, 2010)

cheers chaps.

just been reading up and the tetra units do seem to be rated very well and very quiet but the parts are hard to come across.

but this unit is amazing compared to the fluval for value for money

TETRA TEC EX1200 - So just purchased my upgrade. Its only £87 + free del on ebay.

it covers 200-500 litres so well overkill for my rio 180 

...TETRATEC/TETRA TEC EX1200 EXTERNAL FILTER... on eBay (end time 01-Dec-10 07:40:28 GMT)


----------

